# Happy Easter



## oakapple

*Happy Easter Holidays*

just wanted to wish you all a Happy Easter, whatever you are doing this weekend,hope you have time to put your feet up and have a chocolate egg/tot of whisky/large slice of Simnel cake, whatever pleases you.


----------



## Pam

Same to you, oakapple.  Looked after my 3 grandchildren a few days this week so intend to have a chill out weekend.


----------



## Ameriscot

Same to you all.  Not doing anything special here, except that my catholic husband who has given up meat for Lent will have a bacon roll.


----------



## Raven

Happy Easter to you oakapple, Pam, Ameriscot and to all members here on the forum.
I hope it is a lovely warm and peaceful weekend for all.


----------



## Temperance

Wishing all on the forum a very Happy Easter.


----------



## SeaBreeze

_Happy Easter to all who celebrate!


_


----------



## lovemylittleboy

*Have A Blessed Easter Everyone*

Just want to wish everyone a very Blessed Easter Sunday to All. 
He is Risen, he is Risen Indeed! raying:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Happy Easter Lovemylittleboy!


----------



## Capt Lightning

This is a very secular part of the world and nobody bothers about Easter here, it's just another day.  As athiests, that suits us fine, but for anyone who does celebrate, have a happy weekend.


----------



## Ralphy1

May the funny bunny be good...


----------



## Rainee

*Happy Easter to you all ..*

*One More Time*
*I can't believe.  I don't believe.*
*I simply, simply won't believe*
*A rabbit comes at Easter time*
*To bring us eggs--*

*But then,*

*I do believe that you believe,*
*And there are others who believe,*
*And so perhaps for one more time,*
*I'll make believe again.*
*~Margaret Hilert


*


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you Oakapple, and the same to you and everyone...


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt Lightning said:


> This is a very secular part of the world and nobody bothers about Easter here, it's just another day.  As athiests, that suits us fine, but for anyone who does celebrate, have a happy weekend.



I wouldn't say nobody.  There's a lot of catholics in this area who celebrate.  And many of the stores have shorter hours today because it's Good Friday. I went to my gym today and found it closed, opening at 10 instead of 7.  Schools are closed.  So somebody notices Easter. Doesn't matter to me one way or the other, but I respect the fact that my DH believes and will be going to a service this afternoon at church.


----------



## QuickSilver

Had to go out last night for a few dozen eggs and egg dye.   My 63 y/o is insisting on coloring eggs today..


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> Had to go out last night for a few dozen eggs and egg dye.   My 63 y/o is insisting on coloring eggs today..



LOL!  Keep him happy.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Happy Easter as well. For us, we don't forget what Easter is really about..........the resurrection of Christ! Not all the Easter Baskets/candy, but those are nice also.


----------



## hollydolly

Don't be too quick to dismiss the Easter Bunny and eggs  as not a celebration of the resurrection of Christ  CR...

''
Spring also symbolized new life and rebirth; eggs were an ancient  symbol of fertility. According to History.com, Easter eggs represent  Jesus' resurrection. However, this association came much later when  Roman Catholicism became the dominant religion in Germany in the 15th  century and merged with already ingrained pagan beliefs.
     		The first Easter Bunny legend was documented in the 1500s. By  1680, the first story about a rabbit laying eggs and hiding them in a  garden was published. These legends were brought to the United States in  the 1700s, when German immigrants settled in Pennsylvania Dutch  country, according to the Center for Children's Literature and Culture.
     		The tradition of making nests for the rabbit to lay its eggs in  soon followed. Eventually, nests became decorated baskets and colorful  eggs were swapped for candy, treats and other small gifts.''


http://news.discovery.com/history/what-does-easter-bunny-come-have-to-do-easter-120406.htm


----------



## ClassicRockr

Sorry, wife and I go by what the Bible says. Even with that, we do know/accept about the Easter Bunny and Santa Clause!



hollydolly said:


> Don't be too quick to dismiss the Easter Bunny and eggs  as not a celebration of the resurrection of Christ  CR...
> 
> ''
> Spring also symbolized new life and rebirth; eggs were an ancient  symbol of fertility. According to History.com, Easter eggs represent  Jesus' resurrection. However, this association came much later when  Roman Catholicism became the dominant religion in Germany in the 15th  century and merged with already ingrained pagan beliefs.
> The first Easter Bunny legend was documented in the 1500s. By  1680, the first story about a rabbit laying eggs and hiding them in a  garden was published. These legends were brought to the United States in  the 1700s, when German immigrants settled in Pennsylvania Dutch  country, according to the Center for Children's Literature and Culture.
> The tradition of making nests for the rabbit to lay its eggs in  soon followed. Eventually, nests became decorated baskets and colorful  eggs were swapped for candy, treats and other small gifts.''
> 
> 
> http://news.discovery.com/history/what-does-easter-bunny-come-have-to-do-easter-120406.htm


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Thank You Alpha1 have a Blessed weekend


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Happy Easter ClassicRockr and to your wife . And Thank you


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Yes it is Good Friday the day our Lord walked that Via Dolorosa Road to be crucified for us. He breathed His last Breath at @ 3:00 pm. For those of us who believe let us give Him Honor Praise and Glory. He set us free.


----------



## Glinda

I don't celebrate Easter but send my best wishes to those who do!  :rose:


----------



## oakapple

Via Doloroso I think.Or Dolorosa.


----------



## oakapple

Even if you are not religious, or have another faith, we can all appreciate Easter as a  time of re-birth.My garden is bursting with buds and blossoms.


----------



## QuickSilver

oakapple said:


> Even if you are not religious, or have another faith, we can all appreciate Easter as a  time of re-birth.My garden is bursting with buds and blossoms.




I just like the pretty Easter colors and the fact that winter is over and the trees are starting to bud..   that's all I need in the way of rebirth or resurrection.


----------



## Cookie

I hope everyone enjoys the Easter long weekend, whatever you do.  We're welcoming warmer weather and the arrival of spring and to me Easter is a good time to spend with family and friends.


----------



## Warrigal

oakapple said:


> Even if you are not religious, or have another faith, we can all appreciate Easter as a  time of re-birth.My garden is bursting with buds and blossoms.



You do appreciate that it's only Spring in the Northern Hemisphere, don't you?
German, English and American customs are rather incongruous downunder.

We do have the Easter Bilby though


----------



## Georgia Lady

I am having a quiet Easter.  Will be going to Daughter's next weekend to celebrate her 25th Anniversary.  I will see Grandchildren  then.


----------



## Warrigal

Sounds lovely, Georgia Lady. Enjoy.


----------



## QuickSilver

I am having my son and grandkids over for dinner... It's my son's birthday so we will celebrate with cake and Easter candy!


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Thank You Oakapple! lol lol I was not thinking ...but I knew I spelled it wrong. ..............I had a long night lol lol  I didn't bother to look it up  Thanks for the spelling/


----------



## oakapple

No problemo!


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Many many,  many good Preachers come out of England  God Bless!


----------



## AZ Jim

As a child and not having any religious folks around, all I knew was colored eggs to hunt.  They were real eggs, dyed of course.  Now as a confirmed non-believer I love the chocolate eggs with marshmallow interior so Easter works for me that way.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

I am sorry. Try to have a Nice weekend anyway


----------



## Butterfly

I note that Passover begins this evening, as well.  To everyone celebrating Passover or Pesach, have a great week!

And happy Easter to all as well!


----------



## Meanderer

Wishing you all a Happy Easter.


----------



## hollydolly

Same to you meanderer.. 




Can I just add that it would have been my mothers' 81st Birthday to day if we still had her...so remembering you on your birthday mum wherever you may be..


----------



## Pappy

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Back at ya


----------



## Shirley

To everyone


----------



## NancyNGA

Happy Easter to you, too, and to everyone else on SF.:rose:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Josiah

My Easter memories include leg of lamb with mint jelly and


----------



## debodun

*A blessed Easter for those board members observing the holiday*


----------



## ~Lenore

*I am a believer in Jesus Christ and this holiday, I prefer to call Resurrection Day, is very special to me.  I celebrate Jesus' resurrection and his gift to me of everlasting life.  I wish the other believers here a blessed day.*


----------

